
The hilarious, weird world of Wish ads washing up on Facebook - NicoJuicy
https://medium.com/@olly/the-hilarious-weird-world-of-wish-ads-washing-up-on-facebook-52176cdf3407
======
NicoJuicy
For Wish, Facebook’s algorithm gave product priority to clicks and shares, not
purchase intent. What happened was people mainly shared the bizarre products
because of the shock value, causing a hilarious and horrible feedback that
quickly promoted the weirdest products all over Facebook :p

